
What Brands Are Actually Behind Trader Joe’s Snacks? - uptown
https://www.eater.com/2017/8/9/16099028/trader-joes-products
======
chmaynard
In the SF Bay Area, their European-style organic yogurt is supposedly supplied
by the wonderful Straus Family Creamery in Petaluma, Marin County. After I
moved to Rhode Island, the same great product was available in my local TJ's
store. How do they do it?

